# Why Am I Skinnier After Binging On Junk?



## bookstar (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,

I have been on my training and diet schedule for two weeks and my progress slowed down to a trickle. I got frustrated and so I totally bindged out on really fat, sugary, and salty foods all day long, then felt guilty so I went back on my program and the very next day I was thinner and the fat felt looser. Why is this? Is this normal?
And so I went on my program for another week and did the same thing and I was skinnier after the bindge again. Wierd!

Any ideas?

Thanks! ;o)


----------



## ptwannabe (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not totally sure of the definition of a refeed but I believe thats what you did, please someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2008)

happens to me too your body doesn't want to starve so it senses a calorie restriction and slows down then you eat enough to let it know you aren't starving it it goes ok burn that shit.


----------



## Leever (Mar 12, 2008)

Its called calorie cycling or "Zig-Zag Diet." What happens is your body plateaus out after being on the same diet and calorie intake. You mebolism stays constant so it never has a chance to speed up and burn the fat that you have stored and the fod yopu have eaten. 

I am currently maintaining this type of life style. I first started with ten days o taking in high calories which allowed for my metabolism to ramp up. Then I went on five days at 500 calories below my maintenance level which allowed for that high metabolism to burn off the food that I was taking in and also the fat that I have stored. After the fifh day I then go two days on a high calorie diet which brings my metabolism back up to take on the next five days.

I have lost 22lbs since Jan 1st, 2008.

workoutforengineers.blogspot.com


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 12, 2008)

Think of it this way - you threw some kindling into the furnace since the fire was going out, and now it's smoking hot again.  Same sort of concept.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

ooooo that sounds good.  i could do a planned cheat! 
but that probably won't work for me... i usually get about 3000 cals a day.  does it only work if you're always eating below maintenance?


----------

